# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ջեռուցման խողովակներ

## Artgeo

Ժող, էս ջեռուցման խողովակները զզվելի տեսք ունեն ու մտածում եմ իրանց ինչ-որ ձևով վերացնել տեսադաշտից


Գիտեմ, որ լավագույն միջոցը պատի մեջ խցկելն ա, բայց դա մեծ ծախսերի հետ ա կապված, ինչն էս էտապին հնարավոր չէ: Տարբերակներ մի քանի հատ արդեն նայել եմ, գիպսոկարդոնով, բայց դուրս չի գալիս: 

Մտածում եմ դեմից փայտ կամ էդ տիպի մի բան անեմ, մեջից ցելոֆանով հերմետիզացնեմ, հող լցնեմ մեջը ու ծաղիկներ կամ էդ տիպի բաներ ցանեմ  :Think:  
Չէ լուրջ, սենց որ պատկերացնում եմ, սիմպատիչնի բան ա ստացվում, բայց ինչքա՞ն ա խելքին մոտիկ ու խողովակները հո չե՞ն վնասվի:  :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Գիժ չեմ:  :LOL:

----------


## impression

Արտ, հանի շպրտի, տենց ավելի էժան կնստի վրադ
լսի որ էդքան հող-մող լցնես, դա էլ կտաքացնի?

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ, հանի շպրտի, տենց ավելի էժան կնստի վրադ
> լսի որ էդքան հող-մող լցնես, դա էլ կտաքացնի?


Լիլ, խողովակների մասը մենակ, էս էրկաթի չէ: Իսկ խողովակները պլաստմաս են, իրանց համարյա չունեն ջերմափոխանակում:

----------


## impression

հաաաա, հիմա հասկացա... նասկի կախի վրայից...
գիտես ինչի եմ սենց զզվանք? հիշել եմ, թե մենք ոնց ենք ծանոթացել, ու կատաղած եմ  :LOL:

----------


## My World My Space

> Լիլ, խողովակների մասը մենակ, էս էրկաթի չէ: Իսկ խողովակները պլաստմաս են, իրանց համարյա չունեն ջերմափոխանակում:


ո՞վ ա ասում չունեն, լա՜վ էլ ունեն... հետո էլ ի՞նչ ծաղիկներ ես բերելու անապատայի՞ն... որ դիմանան էդ տաքությանը.... միանշանակ բռակ եմ հանում էդ միտքդ:

տես ինչ ես անում: Հայերեն ասած «կոռոբ» ես առնում, տռուբեքդ զետեղում ես մեջը, վրայից էլ էդ փայտե պատերիդ ուզոռներով օռակալ ես կպցնում....

----------


## Artgeo

> ո՞վ ա ասում չունեն, լա՜վ էլ ունեն... հետո էլ ի՞նչ ծաղիկներ ես բերելու անապատայի՞ն... որ դիմանան էդ տաքությանը.... միանշանակ բռակ եմ հանում էդ միտքդ:
> 
> տես ինչ ես անում: Հայերեն ասած «կոռոբ» ես առնում, տռուբեքդ զետեղում ես մեջը, վրայից էլ էդ փայտե պատերիդ ուզոռներով օռակալ ես կպցնում....


Փայտե պատերը իմը չեն: Նկարը ինտերնետից ա: Իմը... ավելի լավ ա չխոսանք իմ պատերի մասին:
Ամառը կծաղկեն, ձմեռը չեն սառի: Եսիմ, ձմեռը ինչքան ձեռք եմ տվել էդ խողովակներին գոլ էին: Էնքան տաք չէին էլի, որ չորանան ծաղիկները + խոնավություն կլինի: 

Մեկը ռուսական ֆոռումում ասում էր պալմա ենք առել 3 մետրանոց, կտրել ենք, մեջը մաքրել, եսիմ ինչ քսել ու տենց կիսակտրած ամրացրել, որ մտածում եմ սիրուն ա ստացվում, բայց արի ու պալմա ճարի Հայաստանում...

----------


## My World My Space

> Փայտե պատերը իմը չեն: Նկարը ինտերնետից ա: Իմը... ավելի լավ ա չխոսանք իմ պատերի մասին:
> Ամառը կծաղկեն, ձմեռը չեն սառի: Եսիմ, ձմեռը ինչքան ձեռք եմ տվել էդ խողովակներին գոլ էին: Էնքան տաք չէին էլի, որ չորանան ծաղիկները + խոնավություն կլինի: 
> 
> Մեկը ռուսական ֆոռումում ասում էր պալմա ենք առել 3 մետրանոց, կտրել ենք, մեջը մաքրել, եսիմ ինչ քսել ու տենց կիսակտրած ամրացրել, որ մտածում եմ սիրուն ա ստացվում, բայց արի ու պալմա ճարի Հայաստանում...


ապեր օռակալներ ամեն գույնի էլ կան, էս մեկ: ծաղիկներին տեղային տաքություն չի կարելի, թեկուզ գոլություն՝ էն էլ տակից, էս էլ երկու...

----------


## Արէա

Իսկ եթե էս տիպի ինչ-որ բան գիպսակարտոնից, պատուհանագոգի նման բան կստացվի , որի վրա կարելի ա ծաղկամանով ծաղիկներ դնել: Զամասկելուց հետո էլ կարելի ա ներկել ցանկացած գույնի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ եթե էս տիպի ինչ-որ բան գիպսակարտոնից, պատուհանագոգի նման բան կստացվի , որի վրա կարելի ա ծաղկամանով ծաղիկներ դնել: Զամասկելուց հետո էլ կարելի ա ներկել ցանկացած գույնի:


Էնա մինչև առաստաղ արվի ու կլինի պատի մեջ: Դուրս չեկավ  :Sad:

----------


## Արէա

> Էնա մինչև առաստաղ արվի ու կլինի պատի մեջ: Դուրս չեկավ


Տարբերակ ա, բայց էդ դեպքում փականը չի աշխատի:
Լավ, գրել էիր, որ լավագույն միջոցը պատի մեջ խցկելն ա, փորձեցի պատի մեջ խցկելու այլընտրանք առաջարկել, թե պատրաստելը հեշտ կլինի, թե հետագայում քանդելը:

----------


## Chuk

Արթ, շատ էլ սիրուն ա, ինչի՞ ես ուզում թաքցնել  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արթ, շատ էլ սիրուն ա, ինչի՞ ես ուզում թաքցնել


Համաձայն եմ: Կարելի ա մենակ վրեն մի երկու հատ սիրուն ծաղկի-մաղիկ, փղիկ-մղիկ նկարել:


Խոսքի սենց

----------

Արամ (14.06.2011)

----------

